

How to Acquire Customers: 19 “Traction” Channels to Start Testing Today - warrenmar
https://zapier.com/blog/acquire-customers/

======
dlu
Traction Channels? That's a pretty terrible piece of phrasing.

Here's the list: 1\. Viral Marketing 2\. Public Relations (PR) 3\.
Unconventional Public Relations 4\. Search Engine Marketing 5\. Social and
Display Ads 6\. Offline Advertising 7\. Search Engine Optimization 8\. Content
Marketing 9\. Email Marketing 10\. Engineering as Marketing 11\. Targeting
Blogs 12\. Business Development 13\. Sales 14\. Affiliate Programs 15\.
Existing Platforms 16\. Trade Shows 17\. Offline Events 18\. Speaking
Engagements 19\. Community Building

I'd like to point out that under "Targeting Blogs" the first sentence begins
with, "While it could fall under PR..."

A lot of these 19 items overlap with each other, so if you're going to do
that, at least make it an even 20 ok? And you don't get to use the word
traction, you're going to ruin it.

Now get off my lawn _grumble grumble_

